# rv'ing in unserviced campground



## rvnewbie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello all - getting ready to test out rv'ing - renting a 20' rv, and will tow it to a campground on the pacific rim. Our friends made the campground reservation, and we understand that it is "unserviced". We will be staying 3 nights. Now we're wondering how long will we last with the rv's available lights, heat, range, microwave, shower, etc. Not sure what to expect, so any tips would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

This is a difficult question to answer as there are so many variables. For example, if you tried to run the fridge off 12 volts it would drain the battery in a couple hours. Also, we don't know the amp hours of the battery that comes with the RV. A good group 24 battery will give you 70 to 80 amp hours, a group 27 - 80 to 105 amp hours and a group 31 - 95 to 125 amp hours. 

I'm going to assume that the RV you are renting does not have a generator nor an inverter. Therefore forget about using the microwave, TV or electric coffee maker. I will also assume that the stove, furnace, water heater and fridge all work off of propane.

So if you ran four 1.2 Amp light bulbs for 3 hours per day that's 18 amps hours. If the water pump only ran for 20 minutes each day that would be 3 amp hours and if your furnace fan only ran for 2 hours per day that would be 6 amp hours for a total of 27 amp hours per day. Thus depending on the battery you might or might not make it for 3 nights.

Bottom line it all depends on the type and condition of your battery and your daily consumption.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## rvnewbie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your comprehensive answer, Ruide! I'm so glad that you didn't give me the "it depends." answer. 8o)

You have given us a lot to think about, and we now know the issues, so we'll check that battery out.

Your help is much appreciated!

Essar


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Essar, You are welcome. What I would encourage you to also do is confirm the amperage of the lights, furnace fan and water pump AND ask for them to supply you an extra fully charged battery. If and when the first battery runs out, you have a good idea if you are going to last the three nights or do you need to change your consumption habitz.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

hello rvnewbie, late getting to this one, and I think Ruide has it covered.

Like he said, your fridge, oven, heat and water heater will (should) use gas, so that is good. 

I would highly recommend an extra batter for this type of camping, especially never having camped in this camper before.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

hello rvnewbie, late getting to this one, and I think Ruide has it covered.

Like he said, your fridge, oven, heat and water heater will (should) use gas, so that is good. 

I would highly recommend an extra battery for this type of camping, especially never having camped in this camper before. Your shower will be ok, using the water pump and the gas water heat, but as mentioned it depends on how long you run it, and how many amps its pulling.


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

rvnewbie said:


> Hello all - getting ready to test out rv'ing - renting a 20' rv, and will tow it to a campground on the pacific rim. Our friends made the campground reservation, and we understand that it is "unserviced". We will be staying 3 nights. Now we're wondering how long will we last with the rv's available lights, heat, range, microwave, shower, etc. Not sure what to expect, so any tips would be great!
> 
> Thank you!


Going out on a limb here... this might depend on what other hobbies you might have. Example... I have a friend that is developing "retirement" property and that is where he has his RV. In the boondocks without any connections. But to solve the battery issue, he has a large 2'X4' solar panel that charges as 12V at 300mA and it is set upon a tripod and secured. By "hobbies" I mean he also knows electronics and has it wired into his batter. As such, his battery is charged during the day so he can utilize some 12V services at night. Others I know bring a portable generator. 

Personally, needing the fan and all, I've never got more than about 14 hours of life out of the battery.

David


----------

